# Moebius....TOS Battlestar Atlantis



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

First up for anyone who has not seen the kit


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I know there will be Fantastic builds of the Galactica and Pegasus so I am building the 13th colony Battlestar Atlantis.:thumbsup:

Starting with the head which goes together great, fit is good, next with the aid of the Tamiya drill starting my drill run on the Battlestar for fiber optics.:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Great video! I could want the kit just for the orthos in the back of the instruction book!


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you for the video!

I'll try not to have another hissy-fit about the bridge. 

It really looks like a beautiful kit. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Drilling duty on the bridge for fiber optics.:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

What size fiber are you using?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

.75mm


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

As I continue to drill..... Drilled out the nose head light.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mid section of the Battlestar goes together great, fit is good and tight, next I am drilling out the mid section for the fiber optics. .:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Again, looking good! I was surprised to see how small the box was in your video, compared to the Revellogram I have sitting here.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

robiwon said:


> Again, looking good! I was surprised to see how small the box was in your video, compared to the Revellogram I have sitting here.


That box was the best part of the model- lovely hi-res photo of the Galactica suitable for framing...

I normally do not light kits often since it telescopes the build, but this one I am really tempted by. I am taking notes on this buildup...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Saw a build on FB, not sure off hand who did it, but they lit it without FO. They just drilled a divet for each window and let the illuminated plastic show thru. Gave the lights a very "incandescent" look.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Small Art Works did that build posted on FB. Today finishing off drilling the underneath portion of the head for fiber optics.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Any thought to putting in some red, flickering, bulbs on the underside, to simulate the fires during battle, like they did with the studio miniature?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Small Art Works did that to his battlestar and he even added flickering leds for the Damage bay from the episode fire in space.

Starting the fiber optic run with the bridge, I cut off the locator pins on the bridge and the way I cut fibers is about 10 inches long and leave about 3/4 to inch hanging out. I glue them in with either superglue or 5 minute epoxy depending on the application. After you get your model painted just go back in with some sprue cutters and cut the fibers down flush.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting the fibers installed along the side head trench and doing some test lighting.:thumbsup:


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

nice job. cant wait to see it finshed


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Tinkering with the engine lights.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Showing the art/mess of fiber optics.:thumbsup:


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Okay, I've tried to follow the development of this kit, and I have only one question.

Why's everybody so upset about the bridge? I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

As far as I can tell is the simplified detail around the bridge.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I just returned from picking up the kit at my LHS. Is it just me, or is the bridge section too "tall?"


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fibers in, light test and closing up the head.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

The detail on the front and the side of the bridge is completely wrong. The bridge is also not wide enough, and MUCH too thick (approx. half the thickness, or even less, would be correct). And the front is angled, while it should be straight.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the engines lit and now we have light speed!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

And for fun a look at the Moebius Galactica with my Studio scale counterpart.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

sg-99 said:


> And for fun a look at the Moebius Galactica with my Studio scale counterpart.
> 
> http://youtu.be/skXDgfBVp1E


You BUILT that full size replica??..my jaw just fell through the floor....amazing..beyond amazing...I am inspired to build the Moebius kit just by looking at your work!:wave:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the bays on. Scaned the force perspective matte painting on the side of the box and made some transpaent decals and added some leds to light the bays.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

A Polyscale grey was used on the filing miniature, but I went with Liquitex neutral grey for the base coat mix with my home brew of airbrush thinner-water, alchol,flow aid, and retarder. This brew makes the paint level out and not dry instantly when using the airbrush.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Starting my shading run on the Battlestar. For shading I use Liquitex inks, they are transparent and can give any model good depth and I airbrush them around 10-15 psi.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bottom of the Atlantis getting the shading treatment.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Sorry, LOL, first impression from that pic was that you were peeing on it...:freak::lol:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting all the fiber trimmed off the Atlantis and next up is to slap some decals on.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Very clean work there!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice! Can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kit decals are great, not to thick or thin or brittle, just needs some setting solution to help snuggle them down.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The important decal-simple kitbash name from the decal sheet and now I have the Earth's 13th lost Battlestar Atlantis.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm still skittish about Moebius decals. Ever since the Viper Mk II decals had a problem of breaking up in water, I've been spraying their decals down with Testors decal film.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Decal duty continues, decals #11 and 12 for the landing bay side strips I did alter the pattern of the stripes for the Atlantis.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bottom decal duty and getting closer to being done. next will go back in with some good ol'fashion washes and dry brushing.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

sg-99 said:


> Bottom decal duty and getting closer to being done. next will go back in with some good ol'fashion washes and dry brushing.


Remember, the red stripes don't continue through the triangle section on the bottom of the landing bays. The instructions point this out.

Looking good, otherwise.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

sg-99 said:


> The important decal-simple kitbash name from the decal sheet and now I have the Earth's 13th lost Battlestar Atlantis.


Only that it is the wrong font... Moebius used Arial, which is not correct. This is why I made the replacement decal sheet with the correct fonts, containing 37 names (canon and non canon) as well as "engine glow" decals.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Easiest way to apply the bottom landing bay stripe decal is to apply the whole stripe and brush setting solution on both sides and none in the middle of the triangle. After the solution does it's magic take a sharp blade and trim the middle excess off.

It is fantastic that there is aftermarket decals for added realism and accuracy.Casual and novice builders can also produce fantastic builds with the kit supplied decals.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

With the base coat neutral grey and some white, doing some good ol'fashion dry brushing to bring out the detail and make it pop!


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Only that it is the wrong font... Moebius used Arial, which is not correct. This is why I made the replacement decal sheet with the correct fonts, containing 37 names (canon and non canon) as well as "engine glow" decals.


Everybody knows that all sans-serif fonts look identical. Especially Arial.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Testors dull coat being applied to dull everything down.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

electric indigo said:


> Everybody knows that all sans-serif fonts look identical. Especially Arial.


Somebody had to look at a source image and then at font samples to attempt a match- I have to do it all the time where I work. Some fonts are almost identical for some letters (I use a capital 'R' to start with).

I will be getting Marco's decal sheet when I start my build- things like that really stand out to me and I do not want a 'close enough' to distract me everytime I gaze upon it.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Last but not least the TOS Battlestar is a great kit, fun factor off the chart and I highly recommend to any modeler!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Engine shots man! Let's see the engines! Seriously, looks great! I can't wait to grab one myself.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Bravo! Great job. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------

